

HN Poll: was your Twitter hacked?  - coloneltcb

I was one of the 250K Twitter accounts compromised. Based on the anecdotal evidence of my Twitter feed, it seems like the tech community was overrepresented, as 250K random hacks is just a small sliver of Twitter's user base.<p>Trying to see if there was any pattern to who they picked to hack (I have more than the average amount of followers, but still pretty modest).
======
ju
Me too @ju

